# The old £5-600 hardtail conundrum



## russ.will (2 Jul 2015)

I know it' a tricky time of year, what with the 2016 bikes about to depress the 2015 model prices (or maybe that makes this the right time of year?) but I had a go on a Cube something-or-other at High Lodge, Thetford last weekend and rather enjoyed it.

We've got a good network of cycle paths/trails around the Fen Edge, which are zero in terms of an off-road challenge, but not exactly pleasant on The Plug. High Lodge, for which I now have a family season pass, will mostly see me chasing a 6 year old around the easier trails, which no doubt he will graduate from rapidly, if his skateboarding is anything to go by. I'm no hero, so I'm figuring a 650B hardtail is probably a sensible option for someone who had a 26" Kona Blast for nearly a decade.

Working on the principle that I can sell one of my telescopes for circa £500 and I have a bit squirelled away in the 'toys' account, what are the obvious bargains to look out for?

Thanks in advance,

Russell


----------



## russ.will (3 Jul 2015)

Sorry, can a Mod move this to the What Bike? forum?

Cheers.

Russell


----------



## Crackle (3 Jul 2015)

You need to narrow it down for us 

5 to 600 is prime territory for a general XC bike but there are lots. The compromise is normally on forks, so try to avoid anything with Suntour on, as even if it's not so important on the paths you might use, they are generally heavy and unservicable with a few exceptions like the Raidon ones. Boardman, Genesis, Decathlon, Cube, Whyte all do bikes for that price which will do what you want.


----------



## dawn72 (3 Jul 2015)

My husband has a voodoo hoodoo which he really likes and it has the raidon fork mentioned above. Halfords site shows the new model at 500 but I was in a local one last week and they had the same version as my husband for 350 including lights and a free service as its the run out model. Could be worth calling around


----------



## nplace (3 Jul 2015)

Try the B'TWIN Rockrider 560 Mountain Bike. At £399 I think this spec is hard to beat at this price!!!

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockride...E3FdMOsLUSa94N8t-4j-EQwiUcIE7-7RgZRoCrJDw_wcB


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (3 Jul 2015)

@nplace I was looking at that earlier, excellent spec for the money I thought too.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Jul 2015)

The Go Outdoors Calibre bikes have been surprisingly well reviewed by a couple of mountain bike mags and the public.

I had a look at one a few months ago, nothing wrong with it apart from being heavy.

But then, all MTBs for this sort of money weigh a bit.

http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/calibre-point-50-alloy-hardtail-mountain-bike-p275620#tabs


----------



## russ.will (5 Jul 2015)

Sorry, been away for the weekend.

Mmm. The own-brand stuff certainly seems to make a compelling argument for itself. The Calibre Point.50 in particular seems to tick the boxes, with perhaps the groupo being favoured over the fork. or is it the same fork on both? If it is, then it's even more of a mon brainer and I think I have a loyalty card already.

I'm guessing that next year both the Calibre and the B'Twin will be 27.5" wheels, but with my capabilities, that's nought to worry about.

I've advertised the telescope that will fund the bike, so we shall see where this goes. 

Cheers,

Russell


----------



## russ.will (1 Aug 2015)

Update: The scope eventually sold. I went and had a look at the Voodoo Hoodoo, Calibre .50 and B'Twin 560. It meant a drive down to Harlow, but as all three outlets are basically on the same roundabout, it's rather helpful.

In the end, the full Deore/SLX groupo and RockShox XC32 Solo Air forks of the B'Twin swung it for me as it just seemed to squeeze that bit more spec into the price of £400. heck, it even came with clipless pedals and cleats! I had a quick poodle around the local tracks, once back home and, with the exception of the saddle, I think we're going to get along just fine. 

Russell


----------



## JohnClimber (2 Aug 2015)

My mate picked up one of these yesterday
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/trek/x-caliber-8-2015-mountain-bike-ec066117
It looked a great bargain for the spec level


----------



## russ.will (2 Aug 2015)

Agreed, but it was £40 over my budget and £240 over what I bought.

A mate of mine, who is well into his MTBs and has £3k Lapierre (and restoring an ancient Orange, just for the love of it), took the B'Twin out for half an hour today. He also said buy the Voodoo and as he's interweb averse, this was interesting. When I turned up on the B'Twin, there was more than a touch of scepticism going on.

I'd quote his exact words, but it was along the lines of "that's fooking incredible for something that cost less than my forks".

He was wrong, I googled his forks and I could get them for under £400, but I couldn't get his brakes for that money.

He then spent ages pushing this and proding that to see what would bend/flex where and eventually said "that's mental, for the money".

I don't know one way or the other, because after my Planet-X, 15mph feels like cycling through treacle, but the shifts are instant and after, said MTB mate, inflated the forks to 175psi ( I'm 230lb) it lands wheelies real smooth.

However, I did 30 miles on the P-X this morning (guilt driven due to excessive ale consumption last night) and after a few more miles on the B'T, my butt is convinced that the saddle is dire. A Charge Spoon is inbound.

Russell


----------



## Cavalol (13 Aug 2015)

That's the one I've got (the X Caliber 8), very impressed with it so far. The only real niggle (compared to my old 4500 Disc) is that the wheels seem easier to get out of true, presumably because they're bigger (29 compared to 26) so easier to get out of shape. Anyhow, it's a lovely thing to ride and for the money I doubt there's much to compare.


----------



## russ.will (18 Aug 2015)

I thought I'd just draw a line under this thread with a proper first ride report, bearing in mind I'm very much more a road rider.

During a ten hour ale fueled bar-b-que bender on Saturday, one of my usual Tues/Thurs evening road crew (the one with the Lapierre) suggested taking the MTBs out on Sunday morning to clear our heads. Embiggened with purified grain juice and a hint of port - taken with the late evening cheese board, natch - the uncomprehending n00b that is me, agreed and the wife was too far gone to put up resistance. An unscheduled ride-out was on.

Now, I wouldn't call him vindictive, but he said he'd take me out and show me a good 30k route off-road on Sunday. The lying b***tard dragged me round 38 _miles_, only about 7 of which were on road and 4 of those were at the end. I was breathing out of my mouth, nose, ears and arse at points and even gave up and walked up one climb. Average speed for the trip was 11.1mph. Fastest down hill descent was 32mph. Strava here, for those who want to know.

Having done a couple of shorter less physically testing rides, I'd used that time to get setup closer to what I think of as comfortable. Indeed a bit of burning thigh a few miles in convinced me to move the seat up a couple of centimetres and all was well. All other problems, were down to my lack of fitness.

On road, despite 2" knobblies pedaling like treacle, it was easy to keep up a steady 14-15mph. It was hiding it's weight well. What really impressed me was how much feel there was feeding back in the corners, whilst the innate maneuverability wasn't off-set by a bike that felt twitchy. In the completely alien world of down hill off road descents where I'm completely out of my depth, the feedback I was getting through the front end was real comfort. I expected it to feel loose and vague, but it was tracking solidly and damping out tree root hits, soothing my beginners nerves by letting me know I was still in control and keeping me off the brakes.

Talking of which, I've never had disks on a cycle before and obviously the tyre footprint goes a long way to helping, but I have had Brembo Goldline pad-per-piston anchors on 1000cc Superbikes and so I know what really good brakes feel like and how to modulate braking. These Avids are an absolute hoot and given that the forks (correctly pressurized for my weight) refuse to bottom out under braking alone. I was never in fear of locking up through over application. The feel being transmitted through the forks and sensation at the lever told me everything I need to know. Hell, I even tried a bit of an endo and I haven't pulled one of those for yonks!

With the forks locked out, the 560 is surprisingly spritely at picking up speed and keeping it on, so I'd judge the frame and drive train to be at least rigid enough and there were no creaks or complaints, even with me deliberately launching off jumps (launch is perhaps a bit generous) or landing crap wheelies badly. The Shimano Deore/SLX groupo never drew attention to itself, until a little later on in the ride, when a single click didn't shift between cogs, the next causing it to change two. I'll put that down to running in, but it isn't quite as slick and instant as the SRAM Rival of my road bike which still doesn't need tweaking after 500, admittedly less jarring, road miles.

I'm actually feeling slightly more benign toward the standard seat, as my arse didn't complain on, or once off, the bike. The tyres will stay put as this blend of green field edge tracks, forest trails, shingle paths and tarmac seemed to leave them unfazed. It was a bone dry day, so wet conditions have yet to have their say. The grips have clearly marched toward the ends of the bars slightly, so that is one definite upgrade to be had, but beyond some crud catchers and a pair of MTB shoes (it came with SPD pedals I've replaced with platforms to get me going) I can't see me really wanting to change anything.

I'm glad I went for the bike with the air fork, to cope with my weight, but if this bike is a reflection of the best of the £4-500 state of the MTB hardtail art, then we are living in rich times indeed. Happy days. 

Russell


----------

